# Best lamp and lighting for model building/painting?



## KurtKC

Hi, 

I am new to Hobbytalk and am getting back into model building (cars, ships, figures) after many years. I'm getting my workstation ready and was wondering if anybody had any suggestions for a good desk/hobby table lamp. Any particular brand and which type of light works best? Incandescent, halogen, or fluorescent? 

Thanks!

Kurt


----------



## LGFugate

I have two that have a magnifying lense in them. One is a standard (but ring-shaped) flourescent light, and the other is a Compact flourescent light. They allow me to put the light where I need it, and also help my old (54!!) eyes with the small parts and details.


Larry


----------



## Vardor

I use a fluorescent lamp called an "Ott-Lite", which is a full daylight spectrum. You have a natural light for painting, colors look true, low heat output, and a light source that you can direct fairly easily. Only drawback is the price, but when you consider what we spend on kits, it really isn't that bad. 

www.ott-lite.com

I got mine through my local Dick Blick art supply, but I have also seen them at craft stores.

Welcome to the forum, and back to the hobby.


----------



## KurtKC

*Hobby lighting*

Thanks for the suggestions! Looking forward to getting my work station ready, as it is time to start building not just collecting. I have a collection of about 60 models that I accumulated over the last couple of years, so plenty to get started with and keep me busy for quite awhile!


----------



## MightyMax

I always wanted an OTT but they are just too rich for me. Then last "Black Friday" Michaels had an OTT desk top craft lamp on sale for 19.99 original price of 60.00. I also had a 25% off coupon to use before noon. I got my OTT for 16 bucks! I was so happy. Then I took it out of the box and put it together as minimal asssembly was required. What a piece of crap that light fixture is! The lamp itself would not stay upright and was just a cheaply made pos. I was so glad I did not pay 60.00 for it as I would have been livid. I had always wondered if an OTT bulb would fit in any lamp or if it had a special proprietary base. So here was my chance to try it out on another lamp. I had a desk lamp I bought at the thrift shop for 5 bucks. The OTT bulb fit just fine and works a dream. My thrift store fixture is nicer than the overpriced OTT! 
So my suggestion is to source an OTT bulb. Hobby Lobby sells them and if you use the bi-monthly 40% off coupon you will pay around 14 bucks for it.
Then go find a second hand desk lamp with the same style bulb. When done you will have a nice OTT Lite for around 20 bucks!

Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------



## fluke

I work for Seattle Times Newspaper and the art department uses those G.E. 100 watt REVEAL lamps in their standard desk lamp holders. I was told that they are safer, cheaper, perfect for color corrections and 'keeping it real' I noticed cuz its what I have been using for over seven years and you can get them almost anywhere.

I use the 100 watt myself but some may find that too bright.

I would not recommend anyone using any kind *florescent lighting* for any length of
time especially up close....read up on it....with defusers and other methods in the 'work place' its become a hair safer but as a whole there are more UVB transmissions Utraviolet 'B' medium exposure in florescent lighting than the sun not to mention the super high frequency 'strobe' effect they produce...your eyes and brain really hate it! 

Try the standard 'Revel' lamps for a week or two...then see how you feel after an hr at the ol hobby desk....you may find that you can work longer, with less head ache's and strain.

Good luck!


----------



## Trek Ace

I only use tungsten and LED lights for my work area. Not a florescent in sight. I can't stand them. Everything you said about them is true. My eyes get tired just thinking about them.


----------



## BrianM

...my 2 cents, the GE Reveal bulbs in a standard lamp work for me.


----------



## NeilUnreal

I can second both the Ott-Lite and the ring magnifier light. I have both and they are handy for all sorts of things, not just modelling.

-Neil


----------



## fluke

*Oh yeah.....Duh! Howdy Kurt and welcome to Hobby Talk! * :wave::tongue:

All that model glue and paint fumes have caught up with me in a BIG WAY! LOL :freak:


----------



## KurtKC

Thanks Fluke! I'm really enjoying the site. There is a ton of great info on here!


----------



## antonyx

I did a research after reading @fluke's comment and I totally agree with them - fluorescent can be harmful especially if you're at a close distance from the light source. 

Incandescent, to my surprise, is not that dangerous when it comes to UV ray emission. Halogen sounds good, but most other incandescent is too hot and I don't like the light color. My personal favorite is LED. Brightech is a good brand. Decent quality, affordable price. If your models are small, try a lamp with a magnifier, such as the Brightech Lightview Pro (the one with 90 LEDs). It's arm and head are sturdy but very flexible, so you can pivot the light to where you need it. 

If your table is large and you have some money to spend, try the BenQ eReading lamp. It's VERY tall, plus the bend on the light head means it cover a large area. The light is strong and can be dimmed. However the base is quite big. They sells a clamp for it too but you'll have to pay a little more for that. 

Here are a few places you can find more information about the two lamps:
https://www.hookedtobooks.com/best-desk-lamps/ 

Ultraviolet radiation risk of fluorescent:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fluorescent_lamps_and_health#Ultraviolet_radiation_risk


----------



## antonyx

fluke said:


> I would not recommend anyone using any kind *florescent lighting* for any length of
> time especially up close....read up on it....with defusers and other methods in the 'work place' its become a hair safer but as a whole there are more UVB transmissions Utraviolet 'B' medium exposure in florescent lighting than the sun not to mention the super high frequency 'strobe' effect they produce...your eyes and brain really hate it!
> 
> Try the standard 'Revel' lamps for a week or two...then see how you feel after an hr at the ol hobby desk....you may find that you can work longer, with less head ache's and strain.
> 
> Good luck!


Fluke, I read somewhere that not so much of UV rays is emitted if we use a long florescent tube compared to a CFL. I was wondering if the short little tube I see on my desk lamp counts as "long florescent tube". It certainly doesn't have the same spiral shape as a CFL.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Your desk lamp is indeed a long tube type florescent. :cheers2:

There has been so much advancement in lighting since flukes last post that I will be interested in seeing the new updates and recommendations from others as well.

A daylight spectrum bulb for painting is a must have for sure, but not a requirement - unless you are mixing custom colors. :thumbsup:


----------



## John P

Damn, after 35 years in a closed office with fluorescents, I should be either insane or dead!


----------



## daytime dave

I took a jointed desk lamp, screwed the base to a shelf overhead and use an led 100 w equivalent bulb. I can move it around pretty good to get light where I need it.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

john p said:


> damn, after 35 years in a closed office with fluorescents, i should be either insane or dead!


:| ....


----------

